# H: Lots of Orcs, Slaanesh Daemons, Harad W: £, OOP Dwarfs, Estalians



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi guys!

For funding other projects, I am having a massive clear out! I am based in the uk and feel free to hit me up with an offer at [email protected] if anything takes your fancy! I am willing to split regiments to an amount of models so just tell me what you are interested in. Not all of these models are in fantastic condition (but easily strippable) so they will be going cheap!

What I am looking for: Money by Paypal is the primary option, but I am desperate for firstly some of the old Marauder Miniatures Dwarfs, mostly the ones with the puff and slash style Empire clothing, with any weapons, and OOP Citadel Estalians of any sort, particularly Swordsmen and Handgunners, also a Galloper Gun (just the cannon). 

Fantasy:

35 Orc Boyz w. Two Hand Weapons



27 Orc Boyz w. Spear and Shield (including a 2 man unit filler and a 4 man unit filler)



17 Orc Boyz w. Hand Weapon and Shield
EDIT: I found 16 more of these in various conditions




6 Converted Arrer Boyz (using Savage Orc Bow arms)



Champions, Musicians and Standard Bearers for each of these units mentioned above



2 Classic Metal Orc Raiders (one with Pig and one with Spear)



20 Savage Orcs (with Big Stabba, Full Command and 2 man Unit Filler)



17 Black Orcs (with Full Command)



12 Boar Boyz (with Full Command)



20 Forest Goblin Spider Riders (with 2 Full Commands) (a few of these are converted to be hairy using flock grass, but this is easily strippable as it is just PVA)



6 Goblin Wolf Riders (with Full Command)



2 River Trolls



Misc Orc Heroes including Metal Gorbad Ironclaw and Grimgor Ironhide



Black/Orc Warboss and Savage Orc Great/Shaman for Wyvern



Metal 'Animosity' Vignette



Finecast Wood Elf Noble (with Great Weapon)

{PICS SOON}

40k:

Slaanesh Seeker Chariot

{PICS SOON}

9 OOP Mordian Iron Guard



Forge World Arvus Lighter



Eldar Falcon



Old OOP Dark Eldar Talos (no gun)



Converted Forge World Decimator Engine (no arms, head or shoulder pads, filed chaos insignia. converted for Mechanicus army)



Lotr:

Converted Ent



Small Haradrim Force. 5 Raiders and 23 Warriors



OOP Metal Gandalf the Grey and Boromir with Horn



Non GW:

Misc Bushido Prefecture of Ryu minis




That is it for now, but I will keep updating!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Interested in the Slaanesh Daemons, will check back with you when pics are up


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Sethis said:


> Interested in the Slaanesh Daemons, will check back with you when pics are up


List updated with more items and the Slaanesh stuff. 12 daemonettes, the chariot and 5 seekers are built. The rest are on sprue in their boxes (which are opened)


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

@alasdair How much are you looking for, both for the whole lot and also just for the NIB stuff?


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Sethis said:


> @alasdair How much are you looking for, both for the whole lot and also just for the NIB stuff?


PM sent.

LIST UPDATED: Giant and some other items SOLD


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

UPDATE: Slaanesh Daemons all apart from chariot SOLD


----------

